# Email from Drew Estates regarding Taxes



## l0venpeace-cl (Apr 10, 2007)

I got this email from Marvin Samel of Drew Estates today. It's an important reminder to keep writing your senators and also a warning about how dire this situation really is.

_To all,
This is the latest news from the offices of Florida Senator Mel Martinez. Christain Eiroa is in the process of securing a meeting with him next week and we will try to explain to him the unfair burden placed on the cigar industry and that this bill will put most, if not all of us out of business. BTW, at a meeting last night with 19 cigar manufacturers here in Miami, we were all told from Senator Martinez' offices that he would be opposing the bill, and now in the email below he says he is SUPPORTING THE SCHIP BILL!

Most of you have already been mobilizing and getting the word out. DO NOT LET UP!!!

Regards,

Marvin Samel_


----------



## l0venpeace-cl (Apr 10, 2007)

From my business partner, who worked on Capital Hill. This might help you all form your letters to the Senators. 
*
This bill will pass... what Sen. Martinez and/or other Senators could do is not sink the bill but introduce an amendment to change the tobacco portions. Don't ask for a "no" vote on the bill. He needs to say things like "amendment".

Lastly, if they really want that portion of the bill to go away they may want to talk to one of Sen. and/or Cong. who will sit in the Conference Committee (this is where the Senate and House versions of the bill get conciliated). *


----------



## bobbyg29-cl (Apr 21, 2007)

Thanks for the insider updates Heather!


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Gotta love politicians. And to think that putz came from my area!


----------

